# Am I too critical to be INFP?



## differentworld (Sep 15, 2012)

Hello, 

I really like reading in this forum, but still I want to know, if INFP is really me?

Okay, now I have to descripe the problem. At first some of my friends and family, whom I showed my result, said, it wouldn't really fit, mainly because they think, I do more think about the world than have such a lot of feelings. (like in description of INFP)

I think, I mostly feel things around me and their context and than put it into thought, that appears logical. I mostly tell my thought, not my inner feelings, because I always made the experiences, that people (maybe with strong T and J) tend to criticize decisions made by feelings and more feel convinced, when they hear my feelings put into logical thoughts, than just my feeling. (I know it sounds very strange, I'm sorry for this  )

Maybe I just say something to every letter and why it fits to me.

kay, let's begin with introversion, it's the trait you recognize first, when you see me. I really enjoy sitting by some people and just listen what they want to say, but hate, when they expect me to say something and I don't really know them very well. But things, who are noisy, like parties, I really try to avoid, except with one of my friend (she's my best friend for extroverted hobbies, I actually do with her just things who are more extraverted, where you meet people and go out, things like ice-skating, miniature golf, going to amusement parks, eat some ice cream together, but talking about really deep thoughts, I can't do very well with her... except telling her feelings, she understands them so quick... I love it... but don't expect me to guess which type she ist  ) and yes I feel like to have someone, who understands me (even though I know, that she doesnt, because she tends to find my quietness very boring... extroverts...) and don't feel that much different, than I tend to feel surrounded by other people (except my friends actually, I don't have that much, just a few close one and some acquaintance). Even though I can (if I want to) talk to a lots of people, if I feel like this, I more enjoy introverts things like to hear very special music (and play piano), astronomy, photography, writing and love poems (for making a connection between logic and feelings)... 


The second one, I'm not definetly sure if I'm N or S at all. I think I'm more N (like the result says), because I'm really not living all the time in this moment, mostly in very stressy situations, when I'm more and more fade away from the situation and go inside to my inner world, where I tend to think about my sorroundings and try to discover structures (why people act like this, etc. a little weird my hobby, I know). Except, I can't escape this stressy situation, than I'm very moody and sometimes explode, when they're just a few people... a thing I really hate about me, because people often feel hit by this things I say in this moments...  And why I think it would be possible that I'm more S is because, when I'm not "daydreaming" I sometimes see little pieces around me noone recognises so much, and they do so driven me, for example "Oh, look at these ducks there, it looks so cute, when they're sleeping" (it was in the middle of a river and the ducks was standing on stones and put the beaks under the feathers, it was a little bit cold also on this day). And the 2 people around me, were more like, why is it so important, it doesn't really matter, or does it? (for me it did, I don't know why, I can rememver so much on this moment... And so in my opinion, in the times, I don't live in the past (to recognise whether I was right and wrong and do/did decisions, that really fit to me) and don't live in the future (I just love to imagine, who this decision will influence another part, even though it's a little bit a waste of time, but I love it, it makes a lot of fun to me... and yes for that matter I sometimes tend to say/thing "life's not a planned thing"), I really live in the present and try to really know, what's going on arround me, maybe to put it into my imagination stuff, I'm not sure? 

Okay, the next point in my opinion is also very clear. I think I see things more subjective and try to find my view. I find it also okay (also very fascinating, except they try to influence my opinion too much), when people think different and have their own view. I mostly think, that not one right solution exist and more try not to exclude someone (because I really dislike people doing this). So I think it should fit for everyone. What's really moving me, when I'm recognising this personality trait in another one's decisions is compassion and kindness. Maybe because I'm often need compassion and kindness too, because if not I'm so quiet and other people don't understand, so that they misinterpret and judge me for things, I didn't intended.  I'm sorry, if I'm telling you to much information to this point... but maybe it belongs to this one too, that I was just one time really in love with someone, but don't speak to him (I don't see him anyway at time...). And maybe, you can imagine, that he got this two great traits (compassion/kindness) but he's so extrovert and I almost never talk to them (extroverts), because they're so good at conversations, and I'm so helpless, even though some people find it cute... 

I'm not really sure what all the difference between F and T is and how I could tell you the important things about this, so if you aren't sure if I'm F or T you can explain me the difference and I try to give the important informations :wink:


The last thing. I think I'm really a P and not a J at all. Because I'm mostly very undecisive, many people don't like and find very annoying some times, but I understand it. And to many thinks I don't have a mind, also it's quite easy to convince me with feelings, so my opinion sometimes change, til I get my opinion to it... For example, there are some things you can't convince, for example for being vegetarian (maybe because I've got this compassion with them). I know, that some people offended, when I'm just saying "I'm a vegetarian". And I dislike the word (I don't realls know why) too. I assoziate in the first moment also the vegetarian, who try to convince all the "awful" meateaters too, to be vegetarian. But I don't understand, what's so bad about it; I eat my salad, and they eat their meat (if they want to), why do they start beginning discussion all the time? But if "meateaters" begin talking to me about that, I have to start talking to them too. Because I don't like, that they reduce it so often to the point, that you can't change anything and also make jokes and in the same moments all the animals in the slaughterhouses have to suffer... I'm sorry I didn't want to judge... It's just something that's really moves me... 

Okay, I think it's so long, and I'm sorry about it, but maybe you can tell me, if I'm an INFP or something else... It would be so nice, if you answer and I would be glad too, if you tell me some of your experiences with people similar to me or your own experiences with you personality type. (If you want I could add the impression other people have from me at the first time too, I'm not sure if it would be such important?)

So, yeah, I would be glad, if you answer me. :wink:


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

You seem like an obvious I, F, and P. INFP is the strongest possibility. Possibly ISFP, though. How do you brainstorm? Do you "overthink" things?


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

> You seem like an obvious I, F, and P. INFP is the strongest possibility. Possibly ISFP, though. How do you brainstorm? Do you "overthink" things?


How did you get to that many posts and still talking about E, I, N, S, T, F, P and J?


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello @nobodyknows.

I will dump a lot of information on you now and I'd like you to tell me which cognitive functions you agree with the most.
















We can at least start there. :happy:


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

Many say that thinkers feel compassion everybit as strong as feelers but I don't think that's true. People who care deeply for animals tend to be feelers. And within the scientific community it was until recently ok to do almost anything to animals in experiments. That's a community of thinkers. 

As for S/N you can look at how expressive you are. Especially introverted sensors like to express themselves and have a certain style - drawing, designing stuff or just dressing a certain way - whereas intuitives are more focused on their ideas and pay less attention to outward expressions.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Staffan said:


> Many say that thinkers feel compassion everybit as strong as feelers but I don't think that's true. People who care deeply for animals tend to be feelers. And within the scientific community it was until recently ok to do almost anything to animals in experiments. That's a community of thinkers.
> 
> As for S/N you can look at how expressive you are. Especially introverted sensors like to express themselves and have a certain style - drawing, designing stuff or just dressing a certain way - whereas intuitives are more focused on their ideas and pay less attention to outward expressions.


I know an ESFJ who's studying to become a laboratory guy and my ESFP sister studies economy and I believe that she will get a Degree of Master of Science in Business and Economics and my ESFP mother works as an economist.
Then against, a lot of people in more humane areas are NTs or STs.

I don't care much about animals myself and it isn't a requirement or some form of certificate for being a feeler.
A care about group harmony and especially amongst me and my friends.


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

Acerbusvenator said:


> I know an ESFJ who's studying to become a laboratory guy and my ESFP sister studies economy and I believe that she will get a Degree of Master of Science in Business and Economics and my ESFP mother works as an economist.
> Then against, a lot of people in more humane areas are NTs or STs.
> 
> I don't care much about animals myself and it isn't a requirement or some form of certificate for being a feeler.
> A care about group harmony and especially amongst me and my friends.


Are you sure you're an intuitive? We are supposed to be big picture people ; ) And economy isn't really hard science, nor does it involve animal experimentation.

No, it's not a certificate and neither is group harmony. But they are both indicators.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Staffan said:


> Are you sure you're an intuitive? We are supposed to be big picture people ; ) And economy isn't really hard science, nor does it involve animal experimentation.
> 
> No, it's not a certificate and neither is group harmony. But they are both indicators.


Care to explain the big picture in what you just said?
You ignored the ESFJ I was talking about who is studying biochemistry (I believe he studied bio-tech before, but switched).

My big picture point was that you are following stereotypes.


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Care to explain the big picture in what you just said?
> You ignored the ESFJ I was talking about who is studying biochemistry (I believe he studied bio-tech before, but switched).
> 
> My big picture point was that you are following stereotypes.


The big picture is a statement about the overall picture. Like "NBA players are tall". It doesn't concern itself with the details like if you know a short guy who plays in NBA or not. 

Your supposed big picture point that I follow stereotypes is a typical little picture/detail point in that it doesn't acknowledge the generalization that is needed for the big picture and makes the claim that a generalization can be disproved by a handful of counter examples. Which is a typical and faulty objection of a sensor.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Staffan said:


> The big picture is a statement about the overall picture. Like "NBA players are tall". It doesn't concern itself with the details like if you know a short guy who plays in NBA or not.
> 
> Your supposed big picture point that I follow stereotypes is a typical little picture/detail point in that it doesn't acknowledge the generalization that is needed for the big picture and makes the claim that a generalization can be disproved by a handful of counter examples. Which is a typical and faulty objection of a sensor.


Or merely an objection by someone who's trying to get a person typed without mixing stereotypes like "she loves cats, so she must be a feeler" or "she is compassionate, so she must be a feeler".


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Or merely an objection by someone who's trying to get a person typed without mixing stereotypes like "she loves cats, so she must be a feeler" or "she is compassionate, so she must be a feeler".


What you call a stereotype is just a general statement - there is a difference but it is rarely admitted by some people who don't appreciate big picture thinking. To them it's just bad thinking. Also the idea that this kind of statement needs to include everyone, "she loves cats, so she must be a feeler" is how it looks from a concrete or detail oriented perspective. It's just plain wrong to assume that a general statement needs to hold in every single instance. The big picture doesn't include all the details.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Staffan said:


> What you call a stereotype is just a general statement - there is a difference but it is rarely admitted by some people who don't appreciate big picture thinking. To them it's just bad thinking. Also the idea that this kind of statement needs to include everyone, "she loves cats, so she must be a feeler" is how it looks from a concrete or detail oriented perspective. It's just plain wrong to assume that a general statement needs to hold in every single instance. The big picture doesn't include all the details.


Whatever, I don't care about arguing with you about my type.
This thread is about @nobodyknows.
If I wanted your opinion on *my* type, I'd make a thread and mention you.


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Whatever, I don't care about arguing with you about my type.
> This thread is about @_nobodyknows_.
> If I wanted your opinion on *my* type, I'd make a thread and mention you.


I only mentioned your type because it suggested a reason for your way of arguing. And only after you had brought up your own person in the discussion. 

Yes, it's supposed to be about @_nobodyknows_, but you dismissed what I was trying to tell her as wrong because you fail to understand the value and purpose of a general statement. So then it became about that. You could just have added your info and let me add mine and let her choose for herself.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Hmm, I tend to be highly critical, logical in a very practical way, doubting, skeptic and I love to debate/argue about diverse topics where I use plenty of facts.

If I buy something I will go back and forth with pros and cons analyzing, optimizing so I make an optimal choice and I do this with mostly anything. Pretty much very nerdy, into science, am an agnostic atheist (yes that still is an atheist). Basically my hobby is taking apart and fixing electronics, computers, modding and oc-ing.

Despite all this and and my almost 50-50 split in T and F, I still consider myself an F. I could go into why, but that will take long so I won't, unless someone asks me too, in which case I'd love to  because I'm a self absorbed Fi-user who likes to talk about himself.

Yes I mainly attuned to and care about how I feel, I can easily read other people's emotions, body language and intentions o.o but I tend to deny or ignore their "stuff" as long as I can get away without feeling guilty....damn empathy and my conscience. No I don't "emote" and I'm not good at being ENFJ-ish, but I can tell exactly what is bothering someone and how they can work on fixing it or I can do a more "interested" friendly approach...but their tears are not going to be shared by me, unless I can relate back to them from a personal experience that was similar. I tend to...uhm...give tough love more easily then the "hug me and cry with me" kind...bleh.


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't know if being critical really would discount someone from being an F-dom. Considering the function is used for evaluation on decisions, it might look at things harshly, regardless of the orientation. Sometimes F people are rather critical and have high expectations and when they're not met it might happen. It might not even be an entirely cognitive thing.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

^ True...... Fi definitely has the potential to function as a very harsh critic.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

Acerbusvenator said:


> How did you get to that many posts and still talking about E, I, N, S, T, F, P and J?


What my previous post said was: you seem like a dominant Fi. Do you do all this Ne thing or this FiNe thing. Put into terms that the OP understands. 

The 8 letters are intended to be shorthand for functions, which is how I use them. (e.g. a J is a person with a dominant and auxiliary pair of an extroverted judging function and an introverted perceiving fuction, while a P is a person with a dominant and auxiliary pair of an introverted judging and an extroverted perceiving function). The eight letters are the cognitive functions restated in another form more useful for comparing them to one another.

Though yes, it annoys me too when people only look at MBTI on a trait basis (though I assume that if they are here, it will not take long for them to learn).


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

> What my previous post said was: you seem like a dominant Fi. Do you do all this Ne thing or this FiNe thing. Put into terms that the OP understands.
> 
> The 8 letters are intended to be shorthand for functions, which is how I use them. (e.g. a J is a person with a dominant and auxiliary pair of an extroverted judging function and an introverted perceiving fuction, while a P is a person with a dominant and auxiliary pair of an introverted judging and an extroverted perceiving function).


Then you answered my question :happy:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Staffan said:


> I only mentioned your type because it suggested a reason for your way of arguing. And only after you had brought up your own person in the discussion.
> 
> Yes, it's supposed to be about @_nobodyknows_, but you dismissed what I was trying to tell her as wrong because you fail to understand the value and purpose of a general statement. So then it became about that. You could just have added your info and let me add mine and let her choose for herself.


Making a 'general statement' is just loose logic in some discussion. It's really stupid to say someone Just might be a sensor because of that, and ironically, it misses the 'big picture'. Making general statements for rules that just must mean something about what is is not an intuitive thing. It's like one little thing would lead you to thing someone is mistyped. Not everything is gonna be neat and nice. Sometimes you have to think a bit outside the box...lol. There's nothing about what acerbusvenator said that means he has a strong possibility of being a sensor. And you there's nothing you've said that makes it seem you're very intuitive.

Anyone whose delved into MBTI/jungian theory in any depth would disagree with you, and it doesn't make them more likely a sensor


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

> Making a 'general statement' is just loose logic in some discussion.


Eh? Mathematics and logic is full of general statements and that is about as strict logic as you can find. A statement doesn't not make more or less sense depending on how general it is. And btw, what you just said there is a general statement ; )




> It's really stupid to say someone Just might be a sensor because of that, and ironically, it misses the 'big picture'.


How so? I'm talking about the big picture as the overall pattern. What big picture are you talking about?



> Making general statements for rules that just must mean something about what is is not an intuitive thing. It's like one little thing would lead you to thing someone is mistyped. Not everything is gonna be neat and nice. Sometimes you have to think a bit outside the box...lol. There's nothing about what acerbusvenator said that means he has a strong possibility of being a sensor. And you there's nothing you've said that makes it seem you're very intuitive.


What rules are you talking about? If you mean that generalizations are not part of intuition you are dead wrong. Seeing overall patterns rather than details is by definition making generalizations, and it's at the core of intuition - not "one little bit". Practically everything Acerbusvenator said indicated that he can't grasp the idea or purpose of generalizations, that he thinks a handful of counter examples will make it meaningless. That's misunderstanding the basics of intuition, and without that understanding you can't possibly be an intuitive.



> Anyone whose delved into MBTI/jungian theory in any depth would disagree with you, and it doesn't make them more likely a sensor


Feel free to be more specific. Is the preference for seeing patterns not part of intuition? Is it not a form of generalization? Is this what those who know about MBTI would object to? You do know that people who are very familiar with the MBTI have widely conflicting views on it?


----------

